# Tye - 11 months old Lurcher



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

From the Owner


> He was found as a stray and as such had no history .
> I took him on with plans to keep him but as of late he has started to nip ( quite roughly ) one of my other dogs , i have been working with him to try to stop this but everything ive done has failed and now i have to find him an excellent home .
> Tye is around 11 months old , he has been neutered and microchipped and is fine with every other dog ( apart from one of mine ) . Ive tested him on and off lead with smaller dogs and he is great with them . He is absolutely adorable and adores alot of affection .
> He is crate and house trained also , although when i do go out and he is in the crate he has his kong which is filled with food to keep him occupied .


I have offered to foster Tye as the previous owner was worried about his nipping. He will be coming to mine tonight so I will update this thread once he has come over.

I have known this dog from when she first adopted him and would say he was a greyhound X, so quite leggy.

The potential home will obviously be home-checked as we would love him to go to a forever home that he is happy in.

Me and my partner will of course be training him in regards to the "nipping" but it may be a simple case of over-active play.

Here are some pictures of him:




























The best till last......










If you can offer him a forever home then please PM me.

He is a lovely boy and so affectionate.
He has always lived with other dogs so will probably be better homed with a sturdy older dog.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Well he has been at my house for 2 days now. 

He is about 23" high, so a bit bigger than the average Whippet. I would say he was more of a whippet cross than a greyhound cross. As he is the same height as my whippet x staffy.

His isnt crate trained perfect, as unless you are in the room he does cry. Also he doesnt walk perfect on the lead, but I am training him to walk on the lead and with a stern no he does stop pulling.

He is house trained and has perfect recall.

He hasnt "nipped" any of my dogs and hasnt shown ANY signs of nastyness.

He really is a lovely dog and desperate for his forever home. I am not asking for any money for this boy, but I would like him to go to a lovely home.

I believe he may be better suited as either an only dog, or someone who had a female dog - as he is a bit timid when my boys play rough with each other.

We took him for a walk yesterday and he fell in love with a female cocker spaniel.

Sorry I forgot to say he is in Northamptonshire but as I have transport I am not ruling him out of being rehomed further a field.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bump*.........


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

He is still waiting for his forever home.

I thought lots of people were wanting to rescue a whippety type :frown:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking dog, looks like there might be a bit of staffy in there. ood luck with the rehoming


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Nice looking dog, looks like there might be a bit of staffy in there. ood luck with the rehoming


Nope definately no staffy in there, as I already have a 1/4 staffy x 3/4 whippet and Tye is alot thinner bone wise - head is alot thinner, has the whippety eyes, nose and head shape.

I think a smidgen of collie, as his coat has some wavy hair near is bum.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Some more Tye pics:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Theres also this one, but I dont know how to load it:

on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It was the one looking over your shoulder that made his head look wide but looking at the last one you can see the difference


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Tye has now been rehomed.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup: Great news.


----------

